# RIP Scotch



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr lost!.RIP gorgeous Scotch and run free from pain!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your tragic loss of Scotch. He sure was a handsome young pup. I hope when the time is right you will open your heart and home to another pup.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh how sorry I am for you. Scotch was just beautiful and way too young to have to leave. Sending hugs to you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so sorry - so young.  

I wish you strength and healing. Scotch would not want you to be sad, you know that. They're never with us long enough.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*RIP SWEET SCOTCH*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bless his heart, he was a pretty boy, and far too young to leave you. Your decision, although heartwrenching, was the greatest gift of love.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry. He was so very young and handsome....many prayers for him on his way to the bridge. Godspeed sweet boy and prayers for your family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, I know how you feel loosing them so young.
You did the right thing letting him go, he was beautiful!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry for your loss. scotch was a beautiful young pup. I'm so sorry you didnt have more time with him. please know hes pain free now. as hard as it is you really did do a good thing for him, you gave him peace.

rest easy baby boy.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Asteri00 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am so sorry. It is so sad that he was so young. You sound like you have a lot to offer and when the time is right I hope you find another pup to love.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Though it must have been heartbreaking, you did the kindest dead, ending his suffering.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to lose him so fast and at a young age. It is always hard but you never expect it that young. Run free sweet boy and know you are very loved and missed. He is now going to watch over you and walk on silent paws in your life.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a terrible loss you've suffered! Such a handsome young man, your pup. I'm so very sorry. Godspeed, Scotch, you've been met by a wonderful band of angel dogs.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a handsome and beautiful young dog was Scotch. And so well loved. He will be with you forever, watching over you and helping you find another dog when the time is right. What a shame that he was lost so young.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry you lost your sweet boy. My prayers are with you.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. my prayers go out to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Am So Sorry For Your Terrible Loss Of Tat Beautifl Pup As Hard As It Was You Did The Right Thing Letting Him Go. And Maybe His Kidney Problem Was A Fluke As It Was With Our Kaycee. She Had An Enlarged Heart, Luxating Bpatellas Which Required Surgery. And A Malformed...but Perfect Working Kidney, Thank God. I Lost Her May 25 At 8 Yrs 9 Months, 1 Week To Cancer. None Of Her Medical Ailoments Were In Her Familt History. My Vet Said It Was Jost A Flike----and We Loved Her All The More Because Of It.*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very saddened to read about Scotch - he was much to young to go to the bridge, but you have done the kindest thing for him.

There will be plenty of golden oldies looking out for your boy.

Run free, and sleep softly Scotch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Scotch


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Scotch. Far too soon but you did the kindest and most loving thing you could do and let him go. My golden oldie will look after him.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Scotch, so little time on earth with you. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose such a young pup, my prayers are with you.

Run, play, have fun in the Bridge Scotch!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to read the sad news about Scotch, he's not hurting now, rest in peace Scotch.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember pictures of Scotch. So sorry to hear of your pain and loss. I had to put down both a cat and a dog down to kidney failure. You did the right thing.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

He was beautiful and so young--so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How heartbreaking for you and Scotch. He was a beautiful brave boy and so loving and courageous of you to not allow him to suffer more. It's not right that our loved ones should endure something like this, especially so very young.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! That is just horrible. I hope healing comes soon to your heart.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scotch.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is way to young. My prayers are going out to you from Pa.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about the loss of your sweet boy Scotch. It is never easy to let them go and that he was so young is truly heartbreaking. Please take comfort in knowing that you gave him a wonderful, albeit short, life and that his life was not without purpose.

Godspeed sweet angel Scotch......


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

I can only read 1 maybe 2 RB threads a day because each 1 is so hard to take. Sorry that happened to your baby boy, Very handsome guy he was! I think you made the right decision. I've been there. I think Scotch would want you to have another dog to love. I know its hard but another puppy would really help heal your broken heart. Thanks for sharing Scotch's story. BTW I like the name Scotch


----------



## court0883 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank everyone for your sweet comments. It is nice to know there are people out there thinking of Scotch, and I know he will have lots of new friends looking out for him. I know that we did the right thing its just so hard to not have him here. I feel so guilty that I feel like I want to get another dog in the near future. I know that I can never replace Scotch, but I just bought a house and I can't imagine being in the new house all by myself. Is that wrong to want another one so soon? It is just so hard to get used to the quiet, and I hate walking in the door and not being greeted by a loving dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is not wrong to want another dog. I think Scotch would want you to be happy and it is a way to honor him by sharing your love with another dog. He will be there to watch over you and guide the new dog.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your sweet boy Scotch.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh no... you have our deepest sympathy. Our puppy will be one in a few days. I don't want to even imagine how heartbroken I would be to have something happen to him. 

Years ago, Buster, my first dog suffered kidney failure. I took him to the vet daily and they injected him with fluids. After a week the vet shocked me into reality by telling me that the only possible couse of action would be to take him to a major veterinary school where they could perform dialysis on him.... and that the first day he would probably require 5-10 treatments. Even if I could have afforded it I realized that all I was doing was keeping the dog alive, and only just barely. I couldn't stop crying. I began to apologize for my uncontrollable blubbering when the vet interrupted my apology by saying that my grief was understandable and he would only find my behavior strange if I didn't cry at all.

It had to be hard to let Scotch go.... but its a testament to how much you loved him. 

Don't feel guilty about wanting another pup. We couldn't bear the silence of our house either. Finding the right puppy and opening our home and hearts to Natasha is what got us through our grieving for Opus.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

My heart aches for you. Scotch is pain free now, you did the right thing. There is no wrong or right thing to do in regards to getting another pup when you have just lost one. We all deal with grief in different ways. Some wait a while before getting another, and others get one right away. I was one that needed another. The sooner the better. We need that companionship. Scotch can never be replaced, he was one of a kind. So don't feel guilty about opening your heart to another. Prayers coming your way!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your lose of Dear Sweet Scotch but as you say he will now be pain free playing happily at the bridge with all the other dogs.
And its not wrong to want another dog straight away we all have our own ways of dealing with losing a beloved pet i always take on rescue.
So when i lost my beloved Sadie i was not really ready for another one quite so soon but i took one on sooner than i wanted but the dog needed a home and she did me and my other dog the world of good.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog he was. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry you had to loose Scotch at such a young age,to let him go and not suffer is done with great pain and love. Scotch is at peace at the bridge, I'm sure he had the best life you could possibly give him.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Scotch. Please don't feel guilty about wanting a new dog. I think it would be a lovely tribute to Scotch to bring another pup into your life when you are ready. I'm sure Scotch would want you to take care of a new furbaby. Sending out many thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Rest in peace beautiful boy. Please take care of yourself...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. He was gorgeous and I'm sure he trusted your decision. You did the right thing for him.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Scotch. What a beautiful boy. Prayers and hugs coming your way from Ohio.


----------

